# Working for Bare Escentuals



## Piggy123 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi,
I just got a new job working for Bare Escentuals as a Brand Ambassador. I don't start until Tuesday. Will they give me a starter pack of makeup to begin with? I have lots of makeup but not loads of BM's. Will I be expected to buy all new makeup when I start? I don't have too much money at the mo.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2017)

i doubt they would give you anything barely any brand does that but they offer you discount to buy stuff. you dont need to buy all new makeup of course.


----------

